# What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L?



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a 2.5L Jetta, jesus, mine weighs 4200+..
I dont think a turbo kit or a sc kit is for me







/cry /cry /cry


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (omni1)*

is that what you read on the door? If so thats the maximum allowable weight of your car fully loaded. Not what your car actually weighs. At the scales my rabbit weighs 2850


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_is that what you read on the door? If so thats the maximum allowable weight of your car fully loaded. Not what your car actually weighs. At the scales my rabbit weighs 2850

a bit off topic, 
WHERE ARE THE UPDATES ON THE PROJECT!!!!!


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_a bit off topic, 
WHERE ARE THE UPDATES ON THE PROJECT!!!!!
















hehe. OK OK. i will post in the other thread in a bit.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_
hehe. OK OK. i will post in the other thread in a bit.

thank you sir


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (tsalani @ lnt)*

wait a min so my car doesnt weigh 4200+ ? thats how much its allowed to have? Im readng the GRWS something like that. How can I determine the weight of my car.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (omni1)*

go to a truck stop or some weigh station and drive onto it


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (Erik04gti)*

Your GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating) is indeed the maximum recommended loaded weight. If you have individual weights for the front and rear axle load ratings you can subtract the total of those two from the GVWR and be pretty close. Otherwise, get to a scale as stated above or get a Jetta pamphlet from your dealer...they have the weights in them for various set-ups.


_Modified by VolksRacer2 at 4:19 PM 11-3-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_I have a 2.5L Jetta, jesus, *mine weighs 4200+..*
I dont think a turbo kit or a sc kit is for me







/cry /cry /cry

eww gross


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (mujjuman)*

If anyone's still interested...
Jetta curb weights according to VW:
2.5 manual.....3230 lbs 
2.5 Tip...........3285
TDI manual....3197
TDI Tip (DSG).3241
2.0T maual....3259
2.0T DSG.......3303


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (omni1)*

HA HA. I hate those behemoths


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (epjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_HA HA. I hate those behemoths

So, they're heavier than your Mk1's and Mk2's. Mk5's still out-accelerate, out-brake and out-handle those earlier cars while being more comfortable and safer.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_If anyone's still interested...
Jetta curb weights according to VW:
2.5 manual.....3230 lbs 
2.5 Tip...........3285
TDI manual....3197
TDI Tip (DSG).3241
2.0T maual....3259
2.0T DSG.......3303

thnks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (mujjuman)*

My friends Bunny weighed 2865 without him in it.
I assume most are around 2850-2950.
And if you don't wash it for 2 months and leave coffee cups and stuff inside, 2860-2960?


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_My friends Bunny weighed 2865 without him in it.
I assume most are around 2850-2950.
And if you don't wash it for 2 months and leave coffee cups and stuff inside, 2860-2960?









a manual rabbit would be the most efficiant in the weight to power ratio
"Thank You Captin Obvious!"


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (FreshBaked 24 7)*

I believe it's what he has and what i'm getting soon. Maybe this is why I don't get when people say the 2.5L is so slow? My buddies Manual Rabbit is just fine.


----------



## Mopsy (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I believe it's what he has and what i'm getting soon. Maybe this is why I don't get when people say the 2.5L is so slow? My buddies Manual Rabbit is just fine.









Yea, it might be slower than a GTI but my manual Rabbit has tons of get up and go


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: What is the Gross Weight of your 2.5L? (Mopsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mopsy* »_
Yea, it might be slower than a GTI but my manual Rabbit has tons of get up and go









Thats why I go







when people with Auto Jetta's complain about it being slow as hell.
I have an MK2 8v GTi, 110hp 112tq. That's when it was stock. Wanna talk slow? This car is not a ferrari but for fark sakes, it's not a snail! Wtf?


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

How much did the mkiv weigh?


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (nightshift1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nightshift1983* »_How much did the mkiv weigh?








Mkiv covers a lot of ground. What body, what engine, what trans., etc., etc....


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

You want slow? How about a 150hp 3200 lbs Audi A4?
Figure I'd throw in a reference weight. When I got my Corrado's weighed, they were 2480, empty tank and no spare tire or driver.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

1.8t with manual and auto.


----------

